# Newbie health question



## nettelhof (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here and am looking for an english-speaking clinic in Shanghai - preferably one that doesn't cost the earth.
I'm not in Shanghai yet but I have an acqaintance there who needs medical attention. I have found a list of clinics - but without e-mail addresses just telnos. but calling them from Europe would burn a hole in my pocket so I'm looking for recommendations.
Advance thanks and have a good one.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

For decent affordable care you visit HuaShan hospital or Ruijin hospital (both in PuXi). Lots of English speaking staff.


----------

